# I need a itemized "construction schedule" for a residential house



## kdub1777 (Apr 8, 2006)

Any body have an in depth itemized construction schedule handy? I'm a little computer illiterate and would think someone out there has something real handy typed up in a great little spreadsheet or something??

Thanks


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

Have you built a house before?

Write down all the steps needed to do that and how long each one should take. Consult the trades you use by giving them the plans and ask them how long it would take for their respective jobs in order to rough-in and complete. 

There's your schedule.

This is not going to be the same for every house.


----------



## BMAN (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.b4ubuild.com/resources/schedule/6kproj.shtml


----------

